# المجوس و ملك اليهود



## hassangad (7 أغسطس 2010)

ما علاقة عبدة النار المجوس بملك اليهود ؟
يقول الكتاب: (( وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ.)) متى 2عدد 1-2 (( فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا مِنَ الْمَلِكِ ذَهَبُوا. وَإِذَا النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا )) متى 2عدد 9-11
إلى الآن لم اجد أي تفسير, ما علاقة عبدة النار من المجوس باليهودية وبمجيء ملك اليهود؟ وكيف عرفوا ذلك على الرغم من عدم معرفة اليهود أنفسهم بهذا الموعد؟ فبعد 33 سنة عاشوها معه سأله رئيس الكهنة: (( أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ )) متى 26عدد 63 (( فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي: أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ )) متى 27عدد 11 
 فلو صدقوا بذلك لكانوا من أتباع اليهودية! ولم يسجل أحد المؤرخين القدماء أن المجوس سجدوا لأحد من ملوك اليهود ، فلماذا تحملوا مشقة السفر وتقديم كنوزهم والكفر بدينهم والسجود لمن يقدح في دينهم ويسب معبودهم ؟ 
ثم كيف أمكن للنجم الضخم تحديد المكان الصغير الذي ولد فيه يسوع من مكان يبعد عن الأرض بلايين السنوات الضوئية ؟


----------



## أَمَة (8 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال ممتاز أخي *حسن جاد، *​ 
لو كنتَ وجدتَ علاقة المجوس بميلاد المخلص لما جئت وسألت.​ 
*من هم المجوس؟* هم كهنة وثنيون وفي نفس الوقت ملوك كلدانيون أو فارسيون يقضون جل وقتهم في دراسة الظواهر الفلكية والتكهن بالحوادث المقبلة.​ 
*الوثنيون* بشر مثل سائر البشر *يريد الله خلاصهم أيضا*.
هم أيضا من سلالة آدم وحواء - الإنسان الأول الذي خلقه الله على صورته ومثاله ... من التراب جبله ونفخ فيه روحاً حية .
*هذه الروح* *الحية لا ترتاح بعيدة عن الخالق، بل تئن دوما اليه.* وإذا تاه الإنسان في طريقه عن الله صنع لنفسه إلها بديلا - أي وثنا. 
*ولكن الله لا يتوه عن الإنسان الذي أحبه* وخلقه من العدم ليشاركه مجده وملكوته، *بل يبحث عنه في كل مكان*.​ 
لذلك فإن الله الذي يحب* البشريّة كلها* *يُعلن ذاته للجميع،* *محدثًا كل واحدٍ بلغته. *
فقد *تحدّث مع اليهود بالناموس والنبوّات،* *واستخدم الفلسفات اليونانيّة* بالرغم ممّا ضمّته من أضاليل كثيرة *كطريق خلاله قبل كثير من الفلاسفة إنجيل الحق*. 
أرسل للرعاة ملائكة يخبروهم بميلاد المخلص وها هو يحدّث المجوس رجال الفلك بلغتهم العمليّة، فأظهر لهم النجم.​ 
يقول القديس اغسطينوس: " الكل تكلم من السماء!... الملائكة تسكن السماوات، والنجم يزيّنها، وخلال الاثنين تُعلن السماوات مجد الله." ​ 
جاء المجوس من بلاد بعيدة إلى بلدٍ غريبٍ لأنهم فهموا من النجم الذي رأوه أن *ملكا عظيما يستحق السجود* قد ولد فتبعوا النجم الذي قادهم ليسجدوا لطفل بسيط في مزود، ليس مولود في قصر ملكي. 
ولكنهم فهموا بالحكمة (_التي الله مصدرها ولو أنهم لم يعرفوه بعد_) عن وجود *سرّ خفي في هذا الملك الجديد* فلم يردعهم المكان الوضيع عن قصدهم بل خَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَباً وَلُبَاناً وَمُرّاً. ​ 
وهكذا كان في مجيئ المجوس باكورة كنيسة الأمم - أي من هم ليسم يهود.
فإن مجيء كلمة الله متجسّدًا هو في ذهن الله قبل خلقتنا، وقد هيأ له شعبه بالآباء والأنبياء والناموس، بطرق متنوّعة، ومع هذا إذ تحقّق الأمر تجاهله الشعب تمامًا اللهمّ إلا القليل النادر. لهذا قدّم الله توبيخًا خلال الغرباء. ​ 

يقول *الأب* *غريغوريوس الكبير:* "يقدّم الذهب كجزية الملك، ويقدّم البخور تقدمة لله، ويستخدم المرّ في تحنيط أجساد الموتى. لهذا أعلن المجوس بعطاياهم السرّيّة للذين يسجدون له بالذهب أنه الملك، وبالبخور أنه الله، وبالمرّ أنه يقبل الموت..."​ 
*أما عن النجم، *فيرى *القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم *أنه لم يكن نجمًا حقيقيًا كسائر النجوم، إنّما هو ملاك ظهر في شكل نجم أرسله الله لهداية المجوس العاملين في الفلك، ويعلّل ذلك بالآتي: 
*أولاً: *أن مسار النجم الذي ظهر مختلف عن مسار حركة النجوم الطبيعيّة. 
*ثانيًا: *كان النجم ساطعًا في الظهيرة والشمس مشرقة، وليس كبقيّة النجوم تسطع ليلاً. 
*ثالثًا: *كان يظهر أحيانًا ويختفي أحيانًا أخرى. 
*رابعًا: *كان منخفضًا، قادهم إلى حيث المزود تمامًا. ​ 
وكما تكلم الله مع المجوس عن طريق النجم هو الأن يتكلم معك عن طريق هذا المنتدى.

يا ليتك تفتح عقلك بعد هذا الشرح، وتأتي الى المسيح من غربتك البعيدة عنه كما فعل المجوس. 

لتكن نعمة الرب فيك​


----------



## holiness (8 أغسطس 2010)

من الناحية التاريخية 
التقوا المجوس باليهود وهم في السبي 
وكان عند اليهود كتاب دانيال الذي هو من اكثر الاسفار نبؤات عن ميلاد المسيح و موعده بالتحديد .. 
وبما ان المجوس كانوا فلكيين فهذا لا يمنع ان يكونوا قد درسوا نبؤة دانيال وعرفوا ميعاد مولد المسيح " ملك اليهود "


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ممكن تقولى دانيال النبى 
تنبا فى بلاد ايه ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## fredyyy (8 أغسطس 2010)

hassangad قال:


> ما علاقة عبدة النار المجوس بملك اليهود ؟
> 
> متى 2عدد 1-2
> وَإِذَا *النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ* فِي الْمَشْرِقِ *يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ* حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا ))


 

*إجابتك في سؤالك *

*من أتي بالمجوس الى الملك (* الملك لم يكن يهوديًا *) !!*

*هو النجم الذي إستخدمه الله لقيادتهم الى حيث كان المسيح *

*فالله لا ينظر الى الوجوه (* منظر من الخارج *)* 

*بل في كل أمة الذي يتقيه (* حالة القلب من الداخل *)*
اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 10 
34 فَقَالَ بُطْرُسُ: «بِالْحَقِّ أَنَا أَجِدُ أَنَّ *اللهَ لاَ يَقْبَلُ الْوُجُوهَ*. 
35 بَلْ فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ *الَّذِي يَتَّقِيهِ* وَيَصْنَعُ الْبِرَّ مَقْبُولٌ عِنْدَهُ. 
​ 


hassangad قال:


> فلماذا تحملوا مشقة السفر وتقديم كنوزهم *والكفر* بدينهم والسجود


 

*لماذا تقول كفر ... لماذا لا تقول لقد وجدوا الله الذي كانوا يبحثون عنه *

*فالنص يقول كما أوردته :*
فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ *فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً* وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا





hassangad قال:


> من *يقدح* في دينهم *ويسب* معبودهم ؟


 

*وهل المسيح قدح في دينهم ( إذا كان لهم دين ) *

*وهل المسيح سبهم *

*سامحني ... هذا كذب ... لأنه غير صحيح ... ولم يحدث *





hassangad قال:


> ثم كيف أمكن للنجم الضخم *تحديد المكان الصغير* الذي ولد فيه يسوع ... ؟


 

*هنا عظمة الله تظهر لمن يتقيه *

*فالنجم العظيم ... أشار إلى المكان الصغير ... الذي كان فيه ... الملك العظيم *

*هل تعرفه إنه ملك لا ُيذل ... بل يرحم *

*لا ُيدين التائب ... بل يُظهر له محبته في فدائه بدم المسيح *
إرميا 31 : 3 
تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ *وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ* مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ *أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ*. ​*لا يترك المؤمن به بلا يقين ... بل يؤمِّن له حياته الأبدية *
يوحنا 3 : 15 
لِكَيْ *لاَ يَهْلِكَ* كُلُّ مَنْ *يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ* *بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ*. 

​​


----------



## holiness (9 أغسطس 2010)

> *ممكن تقولى دانيال النبى
> تنبا فى بلاد ايه ولمين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
النبي دانيال كان في العراق  وكان المجوس موجودين في بابل ايضا


----------



## hassangad (10 أغسطس 2010)

*اشكركم جميعا على الرد و محاولة التوضيح ولكن فى جزء مش واضح لسه

لو كان المجوس درسوا العهد القديم ونبوءة النبى دانيال بسيدنا عيسى  و سعوا الى المتابعة و التحرى لتحقيق 
النبوءة  فلن اسال متى حدث هذا و لكن السؤال لماذا استمروا فى عبادة النار ولم يتبعوا كلام النبى دانيال بعبادة الله 
فمن الصعب تصديق النبوءة دون التصديق و الايمان بمن اخبرها و عليهم فى تلك المرحلة الايمان بان النار ليست اله حقيقى وان هناك اله اخر يجب ان يتبعوا اوامره 
وهذا اله من اخبرهم بالنبوءة التى صدقوها
شكرا*


----------



## fredyyy (10 أغسطس 2010)

hassangad قال:


> *لو كان المجوس درسوا العهد القديم ونبوءة النبى دانيال بسيدنا عيسى و سعوا الى المتابعة و التحرى لتحقيق *
> *النبوءة فلن اسال متى حدث هذا و لكن السؤال لماذا استمروا فى عبادة النار ولم يتبعوا كلام النبى دانيال بعبادة الله *
> *فمن الصعب تصديق النبوءة دون التصديق و الايمان بمن اخبرها و عليهم فى تلك المرحلة الايمان بان النار ليست اله حقيقى وان هناك اله اخر يجب ان يتبعوا اوامره *
> *وهذا اله من اخبرهم بالنبوءة التى صدقوها*


 


*لا علاقة لنا بما كان المجوس يدرسون أو من يعبدون *

*لكن يهمنا ... أنهم تتبعوا رسالة السماء من خلال النجم *

*فوجدوا ملك الملوك وسجدوا له وقدموا هداياهم ومضوا فرحين *


----------



## hassangad (10 أغسطس 2010)

استاذة امة 

فى نقطة محتاجة توضيح وهى 
جاء المجوس من بلاد بعيدة إلى بلدٍ غريبٍ لأنهم فهموا من النجم الذي رأوه أن ملكا عظيما يستحق السجود قد ولد فتبعوا النجم الذي قادهم ليسجدوا لطفل بسيط في مزود، ليس مولود في قصر ملكي.
فالسؤال هنا و اللى ذكرته فى السابق 
وكيف عرفوا ذلك على الرغم من عدم معرفة اليهود أنفسهم بهذا الموعد؟ فبعد 33 سنة عاشوها معه سأله رئيس الكهنة: (( أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ )) متى 26عدد 63 (( فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي: أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ )) متى 27عدد  11


----------



## hassangad (10 أغسطس 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *لا علاقة لنا بما كان المجوس يدرسون أو من يعبدون *


 


*شكرا استاذ fredyyy *

بس ده كان كلام العضو المبارك holiness 

و سؤال العضو شمس الحق فى محاولة الرد على سؤالى ا*لاول *

*وانا كنت بحاول مناقشتهم او الاستفسار عن معلومات فى ردهم *

و اعتقد ان الاجابة ليس لى فقط بل لشمس الحق ايضا 

اشكرك مرة اخرى على محاولة التوضيح و الشرح و المعلومة وصلت


----------



## geegoo (10 أغسطس 2010)

*1** _ إيمان المجوس في علم الله وحده ... فكيف حكمت بإيمانهم من عدمه ؟؟
الكتاب يتكلم عن مجيئهم و سجودهم لرب المجد فقط ...
نحن لا نزيد عما هو مكتوب و الموضوع ليس للتكهنات أو التخمينات ..
2 _ اليهود لم يعلموا إلا ما أراد الله إعلامهم به في الوقت الذي حدده ...
الله أراد أن يعلم المجوس بميعاد ولادته الجسدية ... فليكن ...
و لم يعلم اليهود ... أو يعلن لهم ...
فما المشكلة ؟؟
مع الوضع في الإعتيار أن هناك من عرفوا بميلاد رب المجد من اليهود ...
مثل أليصابات و زكريا الكاهن زوجها والدا يوحنا المعمدان ...
و سمعان الكاهن في أول زيارة للسيدة العذراء و يوسف النجار للهيكل ...
بالإضافة الي رد الفعل العنيف لهيرودس الملك و الذي يؤكد تصديقه لميلاد المسيح و بالتالي سعي لقتله فإنتهي بقتل عشرات الأطفال ....
مع العلم أنه لما أراد هيرودس التأكد ... سأل الكهنة اليهود عن نبوات ميلاد المسيح في العهد القديم ...*


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2010)

*السؤال الأصلي هو*




hassangad قال:


> ما علاقة عبدة النار المجوس بملك اليهود ؟
> كيف أمكن للنجم الضخم تحديد المكان الصغير الذي ولد فيه يسوع ؟


 


*وقد تم الإجابة عليه *

*رجاء عدم التشتيت ... والخروج الى تفاصيل ليست في السؤال الأصلي وليس لها سند كتابي *


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (11 أغسطس 2010)

hassangad قال:


> استاذة امة
> 
> فى نقطة محتاجة توضيح وهى
> جاء المجوس من بلاد بعيدة إلى بلدٍ غريبٍ لأنهم فهموا من النجم الذي رأوه أن ملكا عظيما يستحق السجود قد ولد فتبعوا النجم الذي قادهم ليسجدوا لطفل بسيط في مزود، ليس مولود في قصر ملكي.
> ...


 
*أولا المجوس اتوا من ارض المشرق وهي بلاد ما بين النهرين ( اشور – بابل ) ..*

*ومجيئهم جاء استناداً على النبوات الالهية الصحيحة .. ( الواردة ضمن الكتاب المقدس ) ..*

*ثانيا قد عرف المجوس موعد مجي المسيح من النبوات الالهية للانبياء الحقيقيين ..*

*فبعد السبي البابلي لاسرائيل ويهوذا ..*

*تواجد نبي عظيم على ارض بابل وهو النبي القديس " دانيال " *

*وقد اطلق عليه الملك نبوخذنصر لقب : " كبير المجوس " *

*دانيال 11:5*

*11 يوجد في مملكتك رجل فيه روح الآلهة القدوسين وفي ايام ابيك وجدت فيه نيّرة وفطنة وحكمة كحكمة الآلهة والملك نبوخذناصّر ابوك جعله كبير المجوس والسحرة والكلدانيين والمنجمين. ابوك الملك.*

*وبما ان هذا النبي تحت امرته هم المجوس والحكماء وكبار الوجهاء .. فمن الطبيعي ان يدونوا نبواته !!!! *

*لنرى بماذا تنبأ هذا النبي العظيم وماذا راى :*

*لنقرأ :*


*دانيال 7*

*13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه. *
*14 فأعطي سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة. سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض*


*وايضاً*

*27 والمملكة والسلطان وعظمة المملكة تحت كل السماء تعطى لشعب قديسي العلي. ملكوته ملكوت ابدي وجميع السلاطين اياه يعبدون ويطيعون.*


*ومن تلك النبوة عن مجيء المسيح استخلص مجوس المشرق الاتي :*

*1- ستظهر حادثة او ظاهرة فلكية سماوية ..*

*من قوله : ( واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى وجاء ) *

*وهذا راه وقت " الليل " *

*بقوله : (كنت ارى في رؤى الليل ) *

*حيث الافلاك والنجوم ..*


*2- وهذا الملك الاتي ..*

*هو انسان متجسد بقوله : ( مثل ابن انسان ) ..*

*فالمسيح المنتظر الاتي من السماء ولد انساناً كطفل متجسد من العذراء ..*

*3- المسيح وظيفته هي انه " ملك الملوك " .. بقوله : ( واعطي مجداً وملكوتاً ) ..*

*وقوله : *

*( سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض ) *

*فهو الملك صاحب الملكوت الابدي ..*

*4- وهذا الملك الاتي المسيح السماوي المتجسد ..*

*سيكون من بني اسرائيل ( راجع دانيال 27:7) *

*ومن هذا نعلم سبب توجه المجوس الى ارض اسرائيل فور ظهور النجم *

*اذ لم يتوجهوا الى اي جهة اخرى في العالم الا صوب اسرائيل *

*لان نبوات " كبيرهم " دانيال تنبأت عن المسيح الاتي لشعبه اسرائيل اولاً .*

*وهو ايضاً لجميع الشعوب والامم والالسنة بقوله :*

*( لتتعبّد له كل الشعوب والامم والألسنة )*

*وقوله : ( ملكوته ملكوت ابدي وجميع السلاطين اياه يعبدون ويطيعون) . *

*ولهذا السبب اتوا من ارضهم ليتعبدوا لهذا الملك السماوي العجيب القدير .*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (11 أغسطس 2010)

كلام جميل اخى فؤاد الحزقى
كمان المجوس جمعوا كلام دانيال واحنفظوا بيه ومن ضمن النبوات ايضا التى عرفها المجوس هى نبوة السبعين اسبوع ( دانيال 9 ) .. وده جعلهم يعرفوا ميعاد مجئ ابن الانسان


----------



## holiness (12 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك عزيزي فؤاد على اضافتك الرائعة


----------



## hassangad (13 أغسطس 2010)

استاذ geegoo

 _





> إيمان المجوس في علم الله وحده ... فكيف حكمت بإيمانهم من عدمه ؟؟
> الكتاب يتكلم عن مجيئهم و سجودهم لرب المجد فقط ...
> نحن لا نزيد عما هو مكتوب و الموضوع ليس للتكهنات أو التخمينات .


.


ارجو ان تقراء معى



> يقول الأب غريغوريوس الكبير: "يقدّم الذهب كجزية الملك، ويقدّم البخور تقدمة لله، ويستخدم المرّ في تحنيط أجساد الموتى. لهذا أعلن المجوس بعطاياهم السرّيّة للذين يسجدون له بالذهب أنه الملك، وبالبخور أنه الله، وبالمرّ أنه يقبل الموت..."


وهو كلام امة فى المشاركة الاولى 

فاعلنوا  انه الله اى اعترفوا ان هناك اله وهو الله غير النار الاله  الذى يتعبدون له 

اقراء معى ما كتابه fredyyy


> فوجدوا ملك الملوك وسجدوا له وقدموا هداياهم ومضوا فرحين


فهل مضوا فرحين ليسجدوا للنار بعد سجودهم لله لا اعلم؟

اقراء معى ما قاله العضوفؤاد الحزقى


> ولهذا السبب اتوا من ارضهم ليتعبدوا لهذا الملك السماوي العجيب القدير .



فالعباده لا تكون الا بعد ا*لايمان * صح الكلام ؟

الجزء الثانى من كلامك :



> _ اليهود لم يعلموا إلا ما أراد الله إعلامهم به في الوقت الذي حدده ...
> الله أراد أن يعلم المجوس بميعاد ولادته الجسدية ... فليكن ...
> و لم يعلم اليهود ... أو يعلن لهم ...
> فما المشكلة ؟؟



الافضل هنا ان نقول فما الحكمة ؟؟ فكتاب الله لا توجد به مشاكل و انما حكم 
وواجبنا اعمال العقل و البحث فيما قاله الله لاستخراج الحكم 
فلا يمكن ان يقول الله شيئ ليس منه هدف او حكمة او شيء ناقص معاذ الله من ذلك .

*اشكرك* .


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*# ............................................ #*

*رجاء عدم ذكر نصوص غير مسيحية *

*للحفاظ على قوانين القسم *

*المشرف .... fredyyy*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*................................*

*H2445*
*חכּים*
*chakkı̂ym*
_*khak-keem'*_
*(Chaldee); from a root corresponding to **H2449**; *_*wise*_*, that is, a *_*Magian: - *_*wise*

*H2445*
*חכּים**(Aramaic)*
*chakkı̂ym*
*BDB Definition:*
*1) wise man, wise*

*خد الملف دا للدكتور هولى بايبل اقراه براحتك فيه معلومات عن المجوس ومعنى الكلمة لغويا انها حكماء وكان اكثرهم يعمل بالفلك *
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10060*


----------



## hassangad (13 أغسطس 2010)

انت بذلك كسرت اول قوانين المنتدى و استشهدت بالقران و هو ممنوع هنا طبقا لما ورد فى جزء قوانين القسم 
القوانين الجديدة بوضوح
1- ممنوع منعاً باتاً التحدث في الأسلاميات بهذا القسم
فلا مجال للأستشهاد بأي أحاديث أو أيات أسلامية وهذا البند للكل **

وطبقا للقوانيين لن استطيع التحدث او مناقشة ماذكرته 

فسوف انتظر رد مشرف القسم قبل التحدث معك


----------



## apostle.paul (13 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب تمام بس اللى انا شايفه انك خرجت عن اطار سؤال الى اطار مجادلة *
*انت سالت منين عرفوا المجوس ميعاد ميلاد ملك اليهود ومسيحهم*
*واخبرناك بان دانيال النبى تنبا فى بلاد فارس عن مجئ قديم الايام شبه ابن الانسان والمسيح الرئيس والسبعين اسبوع بكل دقة*
*.........................*

*وقولنا إن كلمة مجوسى اصلها رجل حكيم يعمل بالفلك والنجوم *
*ولم يذكر خلاف ذلك عنهم بالنسبة لوجود ديانات وثنية فى بلاد فارس شانها شان اى بلد *
*لكن كلامنا مختص بالمجوس كمعنى معروف عنهم انهم حكماء يشتغلون بالفلك*
*واقرا الملف اللى اوردتهولك هيدك كتير فى الموضوع دا*
*ودا حساب السبعين اسبوع كما تنبا عنهم دانيال النبى بدقة *
*http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10174*


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تم تحرير المشاركات المخالفة *

*الأخ / *hassangad

*هل تم الإجابة على سؤالك أم هناك إستفسار *

*بعيدًا عن ( من يعبدون وما يدرسون ) هذا ليس تخصص القسم *

*المشرف .... fredyyy*


----------



## hassangad (13 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لكم*


----------



## hassangad (13 أغسطس 2010)

*من هم المجوس؟* ​ 
*# ........................... #*​ 
*خارج الموضوع*​ 
*حرر بواسطة المشرف .... fredyyy*​


----------



## fredyyy (13 أغسطس 2010)

*ُيغلق *

*لعدم التشتيت *


----------

